# Solved: office 2003 outlook, word as email editor



## BullerConsulting (Aug 23, 2009)

on a terminal server, was working fine till MS updates on server last thursday night. Since then we are getting the following when attempting a new email for any user (including administrators) "Microsoft Word is set to be your email editor. However, Word is unavailable.ot installed, or is not the same version as Outlook. The outlook email editor will be used instead...". This is not a crisis in and of itself, however we have a document management system that appears to use the same link. This is down as well. Would love to hear any suggestions.

What has been done so far,
repair on office
applied service pack 3 for office
uninstalled / reinstalled office 
removed user info for office and reinstalled office.
* ran Regsvr32.exe %Windir%\System32\Ole32.dll *

What am i missing?


----------



## BullerConsulting (Aug 23, 2009)

after a couple sleepless nights turned out to be a very weird DNS error causing group policy to not be read correctly GL all


----------



## zongchan (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey,

I am having the same issue, can you explain what was the exact cause and maybe how you detected it.
More importantly how you fixed it.

Thanx,

Zong Chan


----------



## BullerConsulting (Aug 23, 2009)

check dns make sure that you are reading group policy from the pdc. that is what our issue was. it was actually an error in the hosts file over the wan.


----------



## zongchan (Sep 8, 2009)

hrmm that sounds like a strange fix.
Tried it anyway.
didn't work
checked host file, and is default.

sure you didn't try anything else?


----------

